# Ollie the chocolate lab puppy



## sammypenny (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

:001_wub: Gorgeous!!


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

What a cutie!!


----------



## KittyGirl (Mar 3, 2013)

Ah what a sweetheart! I wanna give him a big cuddle


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

he's beautiful.is he going to be one of the big labby's


----------



## sammypenny (Oct 19, 2012)

Thank you! I think he is beautiful but of course I am a teeny bit biased :001_wub: 7 weeks old in this pic


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_aww he is gorgeous, lovely and chunky, do you have any more pics._


----------



## sammypenny (Oct 19, 2012)

> aww he is gorgeous, lovely and chunky, do you have any more pics


But of course 

Try and get a non blurry picture while i run at you mum!


















Waiting like a good boy for his dinner









Busy busy day lemme get nice and comfy


----------



## cellistka (Mar 1, 2013)

Nic guy! 
And that bare tummy.... :001_tt1:


----------



## sammypenny (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## WhatWouldSidDo (Nov 17, 2012)

Where do you live? I'm coming to steal him


----------



## PGtips (Jan 19, 2013)

WhatWouldSidDo said:


> Where do you live? I'm coming to steal him


Not if I get there first! 

He's a gorgeous pup. :001_wub:


----------



## sammypenny (Oct 19, 2012)

Noooo, stealing you'll have two small non furries to fight off first


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

He is gorgeous.


----------



## lillyfish (Apr 4, 2013)

So Adorable!!!


----------



## sammypenny (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm a big boy now


----------



## Shiny (Mar 24, 2013)

He is gorgeous! He's got the sweetest little face 

You're lucky to have him!


----------



## LovingDogBoarderInMyHome (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh he is just STUNNING!!!!! how much did you pay for him? if you dont mind me asking that is!  :tongue:


----------



## sammypenny (Oct 19, 2012)

We paid £500, he was one of 9 KC registered and health parents health checked. One of his sisters lives in the same village as us  

He is 14 weeks old tomorrow, house trained and walks on a loose leash no probs, so gentle with my kids too and calm and loving. I love this boy to pieces


----------



## shefloats (Apr 20, 2013)

Awwww gorgeous puppy!


----------

